# "Kelly Tool" small hole gages? What are these?



## Pat of TN (Aug 18, 2014)

A guy at school gave me these odd-looking small hole gage-type tools. Not really sure what they are.

I have no way of posting pictures (I may see if I can have someone take a few tomorrow), but here's a general description of the two items - a steel shaft with a knurled round but on the bottom which threads into the rest of the tool. "Tightening" the nut causes a shaft inside to expand the end of the piece, which is split in four places. One I have expands from roughly .300 OD to .440, the other .430 to .730.

There is also a thin, free-moving pointed rod in the center of the device, it moves freely into and out of the tool about half an inch.

They are both marked with KELLY TOOL MADE IN USA. The smaller one is marked NO. 302, the larger NO. 303.

I'd like to find some more info on these tools, a quick couple searches in Google turned up nothing.

Thanks, H-M'ers.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 18, 2014)

Without pictures, this is partly guesswork, but I would say they are not small hole gages. They are expanding transfer punches.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 18, 2014)

Do thay look like this http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3650


----------



## Pat of TN (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll be darned, that's exactly them. The mystery solved! Man, you guys are good.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 18, 2014)

Well that is good. Thay will be more usefull than you thought.


----------



## Pat of TN (Aug 18, 2014)

Actually, I was hoping they were small hole gages, hah! But if they were, I'd probably need an odd size transfer punch soon... I've never even heard of an expandable transfer punch, pretty nifty little device!


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Oct 8, 2014)

This is hole/slot gage, roughly .200 to .250.


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's what my set of Kelly transfer punches look like in their case.


----------

